# Personeelsbestand



## birder

Noch het personeels*bestand*, noch de planning is voorbereid op een dergelijke zware inspanning.
 
Neither the personnel team nor planning is prepared for such a difficult endeavour.   
 
Is my translation proper?  I am concerned about *bestand.*  All of the threads to date are in the German forum, and in spite of the similarity of languages, the German definition does not seem to fit.
 
Suggestions, please.  Thank you.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

It's the total number/group of employees, the workforce.
Van Dale translates personeelsbestand as "number of workers/staff; personnel".

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## birder

Thanks again, Frank.  ;-)


----------



## Rogier076

It could also mean the staff "database" or "file", like where all the information on your staff is stored.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



Rogier076 said:


> It could also mean the staff "database" or "file", like where all the information on your staff is stored.


Eerst en vooral: welkom!

Secondly: Agreed . I am a bit surprised nevertheless. Would you also translate it like that in the context given by birder?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Rogier076

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> 
> Would you also translate it like that in the context given by birder?



My opinion about this depends on the rest of the text,
if it's about some new computer software which affects both the planning- and the staff file, it would be reasonable. But in the other context like when the company is given a really hard job, your translation would be more appropriate.


----------

